# Friends, Family, & Fun in Desolation



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Holy Bimini Batman!


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, they were the best option to have for the hot, sunny, breezy conditions we had during the trip. There sure was a lot of people using them that week and the one's who didn't looked miserable. 
River Sombreros - A bimini top roof for your raft


----------

